# Kürschnern ab 375?



## SvRe (27. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Gibt es für Allianzler einen Großmeister(Kürschnern) nur in Dalaran oder noch wo anders? 

Danke 
SvRe


----------



## Kwatamehn (27. November 2008)

SvRe schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Gibt es für Allianzler einen Großmeister(Kürschnern) nur in Dalaran oder noch wo anders?
> 
> ...



Also wenn, dann nicht (nur) in Dalaran, sondern eher bei den Startgebieten Fjord und Tundra.

Aber allgemein - ja,nur in Nordrend.

So wie bei allen Berufen und so wie es auch bei BC war...


----------



## SvRe (27. November 2008)

Danke


----------



## whikkedsick (11. Dezember 2008)

Vallianzfeste gleich im Startgebiet Wotlk, da wo all die anderen Lehrer auch stehen


----------



## JohnnyWurlock (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mein Kürschneer  leider erst ab Lvl 50 bekommen,(bin jetzt Lvl 58) und hab´nen skill von 130^^.
Nervt voll des zu skillen wenn ich eigentlich  lvln möchte^^. 
Auch wenn diese Antwort hier nicht reinpasst, das musste raus!!!


Mfg:
JOhnny


----------

